#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> belated good morning dholbach
<czajkowski> Aloha
<highvoltage> aloha czajkowski
<dholbach> hola highvoltage
<mgdm> afternoon
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mgdm> czajkowski! You're everywhere :D
<czajkowski> mgdm: pot kettle
<mgdm> fair point :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> bonjour dholbach
<dholbach> hola highvoltage
<Oekel> hi there
<Oekel> what have I've don ewrong when I get "*** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found"
<Oekel> whats the name of the gtk package to install by package manager
<Oekel> ?
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> did we ever have a decision on our catch-phrase?
<Pendulum> (or whatever we were calling it?)
<czajkowski> slogan
<czajkowski> no I really should just go in and pick or mail list
 * Pendulum was thinking this team needs a jump-start ;)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: tonight is mail night
<czajkowski> folks shall be getting emails
<Pendulum> heh
<mgdm> czajkowski: so do you have a human version of mailman day? :)
<czajkowski> yup it's called get down to business
<czajkowski> and work through my to do list
<czajkowski> which I've been rather bad at in the last 2 weeks with other stuff going on
<mgdm> I picked up another project last night by accident :(
<Pendulum> mgdm: welcome to the club
<czajkowski> mgdm: Pendulum does that a lot
<Pendulum> I've been banned from picking up new projects until I'm not longer working :(
<mgdm> I wish I could take a month off, then use 2 weeks of it to do all the projects I have, and the remainder to play with all the cool tech I want to play with
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> you'd finish your projects in 2 weeks?
<mgdm> if I treated them as a 9-5 for a couple of weeks, I'd at least get them to the stage where I'd not need to worry so much for a while
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> speaking of which, mgdm, I didn't know you were in here ;)
<mgdm> alternatively: take a month off, use 2 weeks to clear as much stuff as I can, go sailing for the remainder
<mgdm> it's a recent thing :)
<Pendulum> how about 6 weeks: 2 weeks projects, 2 weeks playing with tech, 2 weeks sailing?
<mgdm> I was intending to have a look at the CivicCRM packaging a while back, which is what brought me over here first, then I forgot and didn't add to autojoin, then I came back :)
<mgdm> that would be great! but impractical :(
<mgdm> also I'd need a boat
<mgdm> but I know 5 boats whose owners would be up for a trip, I'm sure :)
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> my father always used to talking about owning a boat and learning to sail when he retired. Instead he bought a campervan :-/
<mgdm> awww
<mgdm> I saw a video a wee while ago of a yacht adapted for sailors in wheelchairs, incidentally
<mgdm> amusingly they're referred to as "RoRo" :)
<mgdm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvCgzvHmqIQ
<Pendulum> mgdm: there's a group in the UK that does disabled sailing stuff
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<visanvel> helo friends
<visanvel> anybudy help me in ubuntu
<visanvel> anybudy help me in ubuntu
<visanvel> anybudy help me in ubuntu
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning Dan!
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-26
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2017-03-01
<altrortla> Scanner seems to work (do the scan) but NO images result
<altrortla> 	altrortla	
<altrortla> Can you help me?
<altrortla> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and seems to work quite well. now i try to use simple scan or xsane to acquire immages... scanner seems to work but no immage is taken. Firmware is where snapscan folder is ... and scanner is an epson perfection 2580 photo, lucid is fully upgraded. scanimage -L see the scanner usb, and also sane-find-image
<altrortla> No technician here... eh?!!
